# Cute pics of Pointdexter



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Just wanted to share a couple of cute pictures of my little Pointdexter. Hope everyone enjoys them as much as I do.


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Here are some more.


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

And some of my favorites.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

AWE!! I love the birthday hat and the bow tie! Harvey would never let me do that to him.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

How precious! I especially love your signature picture and him looking at his facebook page! Where in the world did you get that bowtie?!


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks! I made the bow-tie out of leftover fleece. I stitched the center together and sewed on a skinny black ribbon and voala! Just make sure the ribbon fits loose on him.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

The Bow tie pic is priceless! :mrgreen: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pointdexter is adorable!! I LOVE the bow tie! And your signature picture is so cute!
What a lovely little guy.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That bow tie is beyond adorable  I love all the pics especially the one where it looks like he is checking his messages on FB lol


----------



## crasysgirl1 (Aug 20, 2011)

He's adorable! I love the one in the tunnel because you can really see his colors! He looks like such a sweetheart


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm completely in love with him.


----------



## SaltAndExtraPepper (Mar 4, 2011)

Grrrr, I can't stand Pointdexter! :evil: ....Cause he is TOO CUTE :twisted: :lol:

I couldn't even post a comment when I first saw these pictures, because I was speechless  He is such a little gentleman! The facebook picture is precious (I bet you could sell it to facebook as a million-dollar ad  ) and the bowtie pics just about killed me... and even your signature picture! He seems like a happy hog 

*Edited to add: You _are_ going to post many more photos, riiiight..???  I'll be waiting for them  :lol:


----------



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

:lol: THANKS! I'll definitely be posting more pics. I'm happy you enjoyed them!


----------

